
Show HN: ScriptCat – Like Pingdom for ports - griffinmb
http://www.scriptcat.io/
======
griffinmb
Hey everyone! I built this tool to email you if a new port opens up on your
site to prevent you from accidentally opening yourself up to attacks.

The tool is free, but you are limited to a single site right now. If you want
more, shoot me an email and I can increase your site-count.

If you have any questions or comments, I'd love to talk! I'll be on this
thread, and my email is in my profile.

